# Fluval Shrimp Kit



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,Kifeter

I set up a Fluval Ebi shrimp tank a couple of weeks ago and it's lovely. It's 7.9 gallons and comes complete with an internal canister filter (absolutely silent), a nice light and shrimp-friendly substrate. I just added water and some plants and it's stunning.

The Fluval shrimp substrate keeps water slightly acidic to neutral. I'm more used to Eco-Complete, which can raise the pH at first. I live in Vancouver where the water is soft and usually acidic, anyway, but the substrate still seems to be just fine.

If you can get this tank for $90, snap it up! Although the American and Canadian dollars are close to par, the Fluval Ebi is selling locally for $150 to $189.

-Maureen




kifeter said:


> Have you guys seen these? I just saw one online and its $90 and includes just about everything. The nano tank, light, net, substrate, food, mineral, and filter! I think thats a hell of a deal. Any one have these? Im really thinking about getting one of these but I haven't seen any in the stores around here.
> 
> I was originally looking online just for the substrate, but I couldn't find any stores that sell it here.


----------



## brains613 (Aug 18, 2010)

Where did you see this? I've been looking for one!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

From what the stores here in the US that stock Hagen have told me that they are just about to start shipping them to the stores.




Also Kifeter not knowing what state or city you live in makes it hard for people to recommend where to go to find things. I would suggest taking United States off and putting a city and state. That way when you need to be pointed in the right direction for something local people will know what area you live to help out. Hopefully.


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

Good Idea Zid. I just did that, I thought I already had my location in there. Anyways it was online. Said they will be getting them in to ship on the 26th.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Morainy said:


> Hi,Kifeter
> 
> I set up a Fluval Ebi shrimp tank a couple of weeks ago and it's lovely. It's 7.9 gallons and comes complete with an internal canister filter (absolutely silent), a nice light and shrimp-friendly substrate. I just added water and some plants and it's stunning.
> 
> ...


Morainy is that faux rock wall removeable? And the internal filter seems pretty big. How noticeable is it? Do you have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

I picked one up myself. The Styrofoam "rock wall" is glued in...could be removable if need be, but it is glued in. The internal filter is actually pretty small once you see it in the tank....not that noticeable at all, but I do wonder how much filtration it actually provides. It does provide a lot of circulation though, as I cannot run it full out without blowing the substrate around. The substrate is slightly smaller particle size, but very similar to ADA Aquasoil. Once water is added, it would be hard to tell the difference by looking at it. We'll see if it is chemically different in a few days


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

been looking at these to start a tank at work, the place i found with them for $99 online is currently out of stock


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

brains613 said:


> Where did you see this? I've been looking for one!


ditto...I would like to know what's the name of the online site for $90.


----------



## gpwap1 (Jun 15, 2008)

cheaman said:


> I picked one up myself. The Styrofoam "rock wall" is glued in...could be removable if need be, but it is glued in. The internal filter is actually pretty small once you see it in the tank....not that noticeable at all, but I do wonder how much filtration it actually provides. It does provide a lot of circulation though, as I cannot run it full out without blowing the substrate around. The substrate is slightly smaller particle size, but very similar to ADA Aquasoil. Once water is added, it would be hard to tell the difference by looking at it. We'll see if it is chemically different in a few days


Hey Chris,

Looks like you purchased one. Post some pics on WFF or here soon!!! Especially on how the tank works


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

cheaman said:


> I picked one up myself. The Styrofoam "rock wall" is glued in...could be removable if need be, but it is glued in. The internal filter is actually pretty small once you see it in the tank....not that noticeable at all, but I do wonder how much filtration it actually provides. It does provide a lot of circulation though, as I cannot run it full out without blowing the substrate around. The substrate is slightly smaller particle size, but very similar to ADA Aquasoil. Once water is added, it would be hard to tell the difference by looking at it. We'll see if it is chemically different in a few days


Could you check if there's any ammonia spike? How deep is the substrate they provided?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a link for a site that lists the tank for $84.99.. still listed as backordered. But as I said the stores should start to get the kits in soon.

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...up/fluval-shrimp-kit/prodFluvalShrimpKit.html


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Here is a link for a site that lists the tank for $84.99
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...up/fluval-shrimp-kit/prodFluvalShrimpKit.html


Work is blocking "online shopping" :angryfire


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Morainy said:


> If you can get this tank for $90, snap it up! Although the American and Canadian dollars are close to par, the Fluval Ebi is selling locally for $150 to $189.
> 
> -Maureen


It's selling for $130 + $10 shipping at http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17624668.html


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefront/product-view.ep?pID=FluvalShrimpKit

^ Thats where I saw it for under $90


----------



## brains613 (Aug 18, 2010)

ShortFin said:


> Work is blocking "online shopping" :angryfire


Then GBTW!


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

FYI...I already have several of these tanks (same size but not the complete set) I purchased the Fluval Stratum soil to try it out as I have a very high PH 7.6 that I try constantly to lower but without great success.

I have just done a 1 week trial on it using only a HOB and a sponge filter, and my PH is now down to 6.6 and holding steady. I have 2 tanks setup with this soil and both are now at 6.6...so this is great news for CRS lovers.

My blue pearl shrimp are in one of them right now and have already molted and bred, so I guess they like it just fine. roud:


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

brains613 said:


> Then GBTW!


YES SIR!!! lol


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

janftica said:


> FYI...I already have several of these tanks (same size but not the complete set) I purchased the Fluval Stratum soil to try it out as I have a very high PH 7.6 that I try constantly to lower but without great success.
> 
> I have just done a 1 week trial on it using only a HOB and a sponge filter, and my PH is now down to 6.6 and holding steady. I have 2 tanks setup with this soil and both are now at 6.6...so this is great news for CRS lovers.
> 
> My blue pearl shrimp are in one of them right now and have already molted and bred, so I guess they like it just fine. roud:


How did you just buy the tank only? I thought these only come as a complete set.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, the substrate does seem to lower the pH. I live in Vancouver, where the water is soft and acidic. The water in my Ebi tank is holding steady at 6, which is more acidic than I'd like it to be.

I think I will pull out the substrate and change it to Eco-Complete. Once Eco-Complete settles in, it keeps my water at about 7.

I will try to post pics soon.




janftica said:


> FYI...I already have several of these tanks (same size but not the complete set) I purchased the Fluval Stratum soil to try it out as I have a very high PH 7.6 that I try constantly to lower but without great success.
> 
> I have just done a 1 week trial on it using only a HOB and a sponge filter, and my PH is now down to 6.6 and holding steady. I have 2 tanks setup with this soil and both are now at 6.6...so this is great news for CRS lovers.
> 
> My blue pearl shrimp are in one of them right now and have already molted and bred, so I guess they like it just fine. roud:


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of my Fluval Ebi. I'm not much of a photographer, so it does look better in person. I don't have any shrimp in my Ebi -- they're actually in my other tanks and the Ebi, ironically, is almost my only shrimp-free tank. It's got baby endlers and two killifish. But I like the tank!

Just FYI, I find that the Fluval filter has excellent filtration. The flow is adjustable and I positioned it so that the spray bar is close to the surface, which causes less agitation for my baby endlers. Completely silent, which makes it compare favourably with my Eclipses. The heater looks a bit intrusive, but my house is cold and so there's no option there.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

I already had a Fluval Chai tank, and I picked up another empty one at an auction for a fraction of the cost! I am not stuck on the filtration unit that comes with these tanks, and much prefer to just use a sponge or small HOB for my tanks. I don't care about the cosmetic features....

PS I have had several shrimp molts already in my fluval soil tank, and my OEBT is now berried after only 2 days in this tank....guess they like the soil.


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

A LFS said they will be receiving the Ebi early this week. Cant wait to go check it out! I also want to see if they have the fluval shrimp stratum for sale separately.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Are these tanks all glass or just the top?


----------



## brains613 (Aug 18, 2010)

petsolutions.com changed their available date from 11/26 to 12/10. I was going to order one a couple days ago, but when I saw that, I decided against it. Anybody have another source?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

just to let everyone know there is is a guy on ebay that is selling a few @ $85.99 with free shipping.

only a few left , search fluval ebi on ebay

I just bought my wife's gift to me. 

2 left!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think it's that great of a deal.

Consider this:

Standard 10g with hood ~ 25
Aquaclear 20 HOB ~ 28
Intake sponge - 2
brine shrimp net 1.59
3 liter ADA amazonia shipped 28

With shipping, that's about $85 and aside from the tank, everything is top quality. With a bottle of Mosura mineral plus and Excel shipped, it would be about $105.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Its not the that i couldn't go with a cheaper setup , heck i got several tanks and filters i could setup, a shrimp tank at any time thats not the problem.

It's the seamless, rimless design and different footprint of the tank that im most interested in.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

You forgot the light. So add another 30 or 40 for a light. And if you say that you can get a 10 gallon tank with Flouresent hood and an aquarium bulb for 25 bucks I would like to know where?




snausage said:


> I don't think it's that great of a deal.
> 
> Consider this:
> 
> ...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Zid, that was the special at petsmart this past weekend

You could actually replace the HOB with a toms rapids mini canister and be set as well (cheaper too)


And actually, fosterandsmith had one of the tetra brand 15 gallon tanks with hood for 50 dollars shipped, which is what all the big german shrimp houses use. Beautiful tanks. but the sale is over now


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Really.... Had the bulb too... Wow... Still cleat compare.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

First time seeing it. It looks way COOLER than a typical 10g... and it comes with almost everything (except heater) at a sub $100 price tag~!! so tempting!!!!!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

bigboij said:


> Its not the that i couldn't go with a cheaper setup , heck i got several tanks and filters i could setup, a shrimp tank at any time thats not the problem.
> 
> It's the seamless, rimless design and different footprint of the tank that im most interested in.


Oh, then I would just recommend buying a rimless tank. I love Hagen stuff and most of my equipment is made by them. However, do you really want that internal filter taking up a ton of space in your tank? I'm also not sure which particular model the bundled filter is, so you need to find out what the intake and media are like. No point in winding up with a worthless filter when you have several good ones lying around. 



ZID ZULANDER said:


> You forgot the light. So add another 30 or 40 for a light. And if you say that you can get a 10 gallon tank with Flouresent hood and an aquarium bulb for 25 bucks I would like to know where?


As Mordalphus mentioned, if you shop around, you can get a 10g with a hood and just screw in spiral cfls, which only cost a couple bucks. Better yet, you can just buy one of those clamp on light reflectors from home depot and put a spiral cfl in there. That way, tank + light could potentially be less than $20.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

The thing about rimless is that they don't make lids for it. I like the rimless look with a lid. Also the 12" length footprint. You can put two side by side and use a 24" light if you wanted to.

It's like people buying ADA tank...sure you can buy from another manufacturer for much less in rimless or frame, but it's about the looks, style, and footprint.


----------



## Edman30 (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw one of these tanks at my LFS (Aqua Works in Sacramento) they look pretty sweet. It does come with a glass lid and the light and filter are connected so there more room for plants and shrimp.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry... I dont care how much it costs buying a cheap 10 gallon tank, a clip on light with CFL is nothing more than that a cheap 10 gallon tank and light fixture. I keep alot of my shrimp in 10 gallon tanks in the garage but if I want a nice tank in the house I dont want something thats ugly.




snausage said:


> Oh, then I would just recommend buying a rimless tank. I love Hagen stuff and most of my equipment is made by them. However, do you really want that internal filter taking up a ton of space in your tank? I'm also not sure which particular model the bundled filter is, so you need to find out what the intake and media are like. No point in winding up with a worthless filter when you have several good ones lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> As Mordalphus mentioned, if you shop around, you can get a 10g with a hood and just screw in spiral cfls, which only cost a couple bucks. Better yet, you can just buy one of those clamp on light reflectors from home depot and put a spiral cfl in there. That way, tank + light could potentially be less than $20.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

looks like Petsolutions.com got their shipment cause you can order the tank now.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> looks like Petsolutions.com got their shipment cause you can order the tank now.


Yes they did, I got an email today that said mine has shipped.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

cool...



Cynth said:


> Yes they did, I got an email today that said mine has shipped.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

wow. that tank looks awesome. I would love to put money on one, i must not do it!! I don't have time to take care of another tank. 

Fluval is putting out some nice tank, that are filling some niche


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I plan on getting one of these, maybe after christmas. My girlfriend mentioned it would look nice on my desk. Thinking thinking thinking.

I just bought two new finnex 4 gallons though. Gotta set them up first :^)


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

They are $72.90 at pet supplies now today.

http://www.petsuppliesnow.com/products/Hagen-Fluval-EBI-Nano-Shrimp-Kit-8-Gallon.html


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

They are $69.99 here in SF.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Well my kit arrived yesterday and it was cracked 

UPS is supposed to pick this one up, and pet solutions has already shipped another. Hope this one arrives ok. BUMMED!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Cynth said:


> Are these tanks all glass or just the top?



To answer my own question in case anyone else is wondering... they are all glass.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Bummer!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Cynth said:


> Well my kit arrived yesterday and it was cracked
> 
> UPS is supposed to pick this one up, and pet solutions has already shipped another. Hope this one arrives ok. BUMMED!


ouch mine arrives tomorrow ........via UPS


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

bigboij said:


> ouch mine arrives tomorrow ........via UPS



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

it came in safely 

got it filled,
I really like the mini internal filter it came with it uses 3 chambers that you can fill your own way or use the included medial. I left the included the foam in place, and added some used floss and a little charcoal i had in my other shrimp tank to seed this tank. Got a Fluval Compact heater in there that is really low profile.

I didnt' rinse the substrate and it still cleared up really well simply overnight, i like the stuff and think it will be good for planting. but im only doing a moss and narrow java scape, so i wont be testing the soil much

so far i got Fissidens, Taiwan, Java, Christmas, Spikey, 2 other unknown mosses tied to rocks for starting along with a bunch of anubias petite just floating around. waiting for my flame, and weeping moss along with my java ferns to arrive be for i do any real scaping.

crappy cam, hopefully i can steal my woman's camera shes getting for christmas to get good shots
The tank is in its temporary home as it cycles, once it cycles and i move the shrimp in, i can take down my other tank, and move this one.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

How long does it take to cycle it if you've already added old filter media? Maybe a little mulm from the bottom of the old tank helps too?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

justin182 said:


> How long does it take to cycle it if you've already added old filter media? Maybe a little mulm from the bottom of the old tank helps too?


yea im thinking maybe a week or so just to be safe. i'll test the water in a few days.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

bigboij said:


> crappy cam, hopefully i can steal my woman's camera shes getting for christmas to get good shots


Ill come take pics for u but dont expect the ebi to be there when I leave  lol


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

bigboij said:


> it came in safely
> 
> got it filled,
> I really like the mini internal filter it came with it uses 3 chambers that you can fill your own way or use the included medial. I left the included the foam in place, and added some used floss and a little charcoal i had in my other shrimp tank to seed this tank. Got a Fluval Compact heater in there that is really low profile.
> ...


Nice! I am glad yours arrived undamaged. I am planning on a moss tank as well. I have a nice piece of twisted wood for it and I have the fissidens. I am still looking for some xmas moss.

Do you think the light is good enough to keep riccia fluitans going if I tied a mat of it to a rock in the bottom? I have a nice riccia mat floating in another tank and I'd like to use it for something.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i haven't worked with ricca so im not sure of its needs for light


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Just bought one for my girlfriend :^)


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

My wife just bought me one! they had a sweet deal on them at the Fishgallery in Houston. $79 was the sticker price 20% off of that and they gave $10 fish credit.
couldn't pass up the deal, especially when the wife agreed


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Lucky Moe :^) My girlfriend is buying me one for christmas I think.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Same here. My girlfriend bought me one today, as my Christmas gift!!! yea!!!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

For those who have bought the Ebi, how are you covering the filter intake? It is definitely big enough to suck up some shrimplets!!! I am thinking about cutting the included black foam to cover it.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I haven't took mine out of the box, so I'm not sure.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

justin182 said:


> For those who have bought the Ebi, how are you covering the filter intake? It is definitely big enough to suck up some shrimplets!!! I am thinking about cutting the included black foam to cover it.


took a piece of floss and put it down at the bottom of the first chamber so the shrimps couldn't get thru


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

bigboij said:


> took a piece of floss and put it down at the bottom of the first chamber so the shrimps couldn't get thru



That sounds like the plan!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Bigboij, 

Hope you enjoy the anubias and the mini moss package I sent you.
From what it looks like, the amount I sent you is superb for a nano setup.
I gotta start offering moss combo packs to forum members this spring! Keep me updated with photos!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

My replacement tank arrived today and it is not broken. YAY!


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I really want one, but can someone tell me how removable that rockwall is? I find it rather tacky and would rather do without it. Otherwise that entire set is a great deal from Fluval.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

they don't include a heater though, but you can a stealth pro 25w one for $20+


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't think the wall would be hard to remove. I'm not crazy about it either, but Im going to put some stronger light to get some algae to cover it.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Option said:


> I really want one, but can someone tell me how removable that rockwall is? I find it rather tacky and would rather do without it. Otherwise that entire set is a great deal from Fluval.


its just silconed in a couple spots on the back, its only foam so you could rip it out, but you will need to us a razor to remove the residue as those spots they glued it are on the back pane and not just corners or edges.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm going to try and grow moss off the fake rock wall. It looks like it will be good for gluing moss to. If nothing else it looks like it will grow algae and what not for the shrimp to eat.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, if you're able to grow moss on that wall - it would look great! I thought about that too but how course is that "wall"? Can moss really grip to it? If it was real rock then that would work perfectly but I figured since it is a fake mold then moss would have a hard time clinging.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Moss in my shrimp tanks climb the glass


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes moss will grow it. It will grow on just about anything if given time.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

might try experimenting to see if i can get some moss to grow on it.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

tiny update, still havn't tested the water (only have a kh/gh testkit) but the shrimp seem to be loving what ever has changed in the water. i have several nightly molts, along with today one of my berried shrimp had her babies last night. only diffrence in this tank is the fluval shrimp stratum. All my tanks get my tap water treated with Declor, yet this tank seems to be doing much better at keeping the shrimp happy.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can you guys comment on the stratum some more in terms of how you prepared it before you put it in the tank, I'm having a heck of a time not stiring up a ton of "dust" or particles off of it in another tank that I have when I fill it, move anything around, put something in it.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I set up my Ebi last night. I rinsed 2 bags of the stratum in a kitchen strainer until the water was somewhat clear. 

The tank is crystal clear this morning. 

I definitely notice some dust when moving plants or anything like that but it seems to settle pretty quickly.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok glad to see I'm not the only one, I'm like man did they make this stuff impossible to mess with after the fact...I too did what you mentioned and just rinsed until reasonably clear, after letting it settle in the tank, turned my filter on, and it clears fast...until I move anything around again lol, the problem is I'm trying to cycle the tank and its just junking up my filter media with brown stratum dust..not sure if this is an issue or not, I'm new to this


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I put a small amount of the stratum in my Fluval Spec about a week ago too. The tank cleared equally fast. I haven't messed around too much in the tank since, but I don't think its nearly as dusty a week later as it now is in the day-old Ebi. I think it will just take some time and a few filter cleanings/WC's to get rid of all of the dust.

On another note. Is anyone's Fluval Nano filter rattling and constantly spitting out air bubbles? It sounds like a canister filter that was just primed.. Its been about 18 hours..


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

hockey, do you have the filter all the way under water? 
have you tried squeezing the air out of the sponges inside? i know mine spit out air for a day at most but it was due to air trapped in the sponges slowly working their way out over time.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love my Ebi. The rock wall in the back is ok. Nice feature in a tank setup that only cost me 85$ here. But moss will look good covering a portion of it. Ill throw some pictures up later.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

bigboij said:


> hockey, do you have the filter all the way under water?
> have you tried squeezing the air out of the sponges inside? i know mine spit out air for a day at most but it was due to air trapped in the sponges slowly working their way out over time.


No, I havent tried that yet. 

I have been putting off taking some bio-media out of my XP3 to speed up the cycle. I will probably do it this morning and squeeze the sponges, I figured that may be the cause.. 

Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Rock fixture is styrofoam. That surprised me- I didn't think it'd be real stone but I thought it'd atleast be plastic. 

I set mine up two days ago, now the pH and kH are totally perfect. My gH is really high so I'm hoping it'll go down.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I set mine up and had shrimp in it in 2 days, I filled it with 5 gallons on water out my other tanks and a mature sponge filter from another tank.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im using the Fluval compact heater... It keeps the tank at a constant 78. Is that to warm for shrimp?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

It's fine for most shrimp but certain shrimp like CRS like it colder and do better (females carry eggs more and they show whiter colors) at about 70-73 degrees. Mostly room temp.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

*questions*

Hello,
I am planning on picking up one of these and had some questions. Do you need to have starter fish in the water to cycle the tank like you need to do with a regular aquarium? Is it a disaster waiting to happen if you just add water and throw in some shrimp? Also is the light strong enough to do medium to high light required plants? Do you need CO2 or are liquid fritz ok to use? Sorry for all the questions I just don’t want to lay out a wad of cash and watch it dump.

-Don


----------



## endoflove (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol I can get them new for 60 just picked it up new ay a lps


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like it's a rebranded Dennerle 30L with an eyesore of a rockwall slapped on it. Not a bad value for $80 though.


----------



## aye5882 (Jan 28, 2011)

i also have the fluval ebi. besides contacting fluval directly, does anyone know where i can get another set of the plastic corner things that holds up the glass lid? i want to start another tank using the finnex and having a local glass company cut me a glass lid. the only problem is that i need to get some of those plastic holders.

thanks!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

aye5882 said:


> i also have the fluval ebi. besides contacting fluval directly, does anyone know where i can get another set of the plastic corner things that holds up the glass lid? i want to start another tank using the finnex and having a local glass company cut me a glass lid. the only problem is that i need to get some of those plastic holders.
> 
> thanks!



I'd love to know that too!!!!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Contact the company directly. You should be able to get them shipped to you at cost.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> Contact the company directly. You should be able to get them shipped to you at cost.


+1 if they dont want to give them to you (which i dont know why they wouldn't ) you could just tell them that yours broke or something and im sure they'll send you some new ones.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all.... @ The Planted Tank. I've been Lurking for awhile and thought i'd make my first post. 

I recently purchased the FST at a local pet store (VI Pets) for $69 plus tax. All in... all, this is a great little tank for the price! It looks beautiful and the size is perfect for my office and little shrimp. The substrate is something new and alot different from the standard Fluorite I've used in the past.... after a few weeks all my plants (Giant Hair Grass, Java Moss, Java Fern and Some Swords) have all taken root and show lots of new growth. The small 12 watt light does a wonderful job.... way better than i expected. I put about a dozen of my RCS (a few pregnant ones) in the tank after a good week of cycle time. A month later i have about 50-60 shrimp swimming around. I did have to add a sponge to the filter to keep from sucking up all my baby RCS.... you'd think they (fluval would have had this one figured out?) I also added the small heater to keep my water temp up (i live in Michigan)


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought Fluval Ebi and also return it 5 days ago. There are couple reason I dislike the tank:

1. Backdrop will pop out (I simply use a little force and able to pull the back off easily) So I recommend using aquarium silicon to really secure it. For me personally, the backdrop look really ugly in person and feel cheap also.

2. I would be nice to have a build in filter like Fluval Spec. 7.9 gallon is a small tank and I have to deal with at least 3 electrical wire? (light, filter, heater) that just ruin the tank look.

3. Most annoying is their lighting (13W) is not enough for all the nice plants out there. And it Hagen only socket, so switching to LED is a pain in the ars trying to mod that. I spent a whole day going to OSH and Home Depot looking for way to mod the light.

If you're still interested in the tank go to Amazon.com it cheap there and easy to return.


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

I am thining of getting this kit and I have a question for folks that had it for sometime now.

Besides the kit what else will I need afterwards?
Like water kits, what water kits do you need shrimp? really need a Water heater?
Anything else needed besides the chemical and food included in the kit to have shrimps?
What does the filter have? just a sponge or it also does have a charcoal filter or something else?
Im just trying to have an idea of the stuff that will be needed to maintain the tank.
thanks


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

Another important question.
How hard is it to clean the tank once its established?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Clean the tank? What do you mean?

Its like any other tank. Filter is accessible if you utilize it.

The light isn't powerful enough for massive algae issues.

-Gordon


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

gordonrichards said:


> Clean the tank? What do you mean?
> 
> Its like any other tank. Filter is accessible if you utilize it.
> 
> ...


Im more concerned how hard it is to clean such a small tank without disturbing it. 
I am used to bigger tanks so theres enough room to clean.


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

They make a cleaning siphon designed for these and the other tanks they make. You should see the edge from fluval. now that tanke doesnt look fun to clean one bit.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

well if its cleaning the sides of the tank small sponge and wooden spoon work well for little tanks i do it all the time in all my small ones. and water changes i use small clear hose from lowes or air line to suck up extra food so its not hard at all to clean small tanks


----------

